# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Dichos - frases de grandes o pequeños Magos

## manguito

Empiezo con una frase de *René Lavand* que me parece llena de sabiduría:

"La última fase es la del _conocimiento inconsciente_, en la que se demuestra el conocimiento de forma natural sin pensar en el y es cuando las acciones salen del corazón. Entonces el conocimiento deja de ser un rumor por que ha llegado al músculo y ya sirve para algo. Ese algo, es el alcance del arte".

----------


## si66

mmm no recuerdo si es de Fu manchu, pero lo lei en la magia de ascanio. algo asi decia segun Ascanio
"El buen mago, es aquel que al tocarlo, sele cae la carta empalmada, porque?, poruqe esta demostrando que utiliza, la menor cantidad de músculos"  Fu- manchu.

Despues no son frases célebres, pero son teorias de conocimiento, aplicable. Para mi de lo mejor, tambien, como por ejemplo:
"Parentesis del olvido" un gran aporte teorico, por Dios!!
bueno , hay muchisimas de estas, pero cmejor leer el libro. La magia de Ascanio. vayan poniendo teoria de esta.

----------


## alexis1987

No entiendo lo de parentesis del olvido... Disculpa podrias explicarlo?

----------


## ExTrEm0

"Hay dos clases de magos: los buenos y los guapos, y yo no soy muy bueno..."  

              Juan Tamariz

----------


## M4gici4n

_"Todo lo que han visto es producto de su imaginación. No le den más vueltas. No tiene sentido. Buenas noches."_

Adivinar quien dice esta frase... :D

----------


## si66

> No entiendo lo de parentesis del olvido... Disculpa podrias explicarlo?


Parentesis del olvido es algo asi como, alejar el truco del efecto, cuanto mas se aleje el desenlace del truco, mas dificil por ejemplo puede ser para el publico retroceder para saber donde se encuentra la cuestion.
Algo asi seria, pero mas complejo.

----------


## ExTrEm0

> _"Todo lo que han visto es producto de su imaginación. No le den más vueltas. No tiene sentido. Buenas noches."_
> 
> Adivinar quien dice esta frase... :D


Anthony Blake?

----------


## nakis667

Para mí una de las mejores frases es para cuando algún amigo te pregunta el truco.Dice así:
"Yo creo ilusiones, no las deshago"
No se de quien es, puede que de Tamariz o de Ascanio, pero no estoy seguro.

----------


## juanete

> Iniciado por alexis1987
> 
> No entiendo lo de parentesis del olvido... Disculpa podrias explicarlo?
> 
> 
> Parentesis del olvido es algo asi como, alejar el truco del efecto, cuanto mas se aleje el desenlace del truco, mas dificil por ejemplo puede ser para el publico retroceder para saber donde se encuentra la cuestion.
> Algo asi seria, pero mas complejo.



Quiero aportar algo…paréntesis de olvido es:
Este principio permite que el espectador olvide una situación, un movimiento o algo que pueda perjudicar el éxito del juego. Por ejemplo un juego de carta con vistazo, el espectador mezcla la baraja y la mantiene en sus manos, luego las tomas para dar un vistazo y las vuelves a entragar, en ese momento se utiliza el paréntesis de olvido para que el publico no recuerde que el mago tubo la baraja en sus manos, para ello puede ser usado cualquier subterfugio.

----------


## ignoto

"Me he hecho pis encima."
Merlín al ser hechizado por Morgana.

----------


## YaGo

Ignoto tío, cada día se te va más la pinza, jajajaja.

----------


## Platiquini

En mi firma teneis una frase de un pequeñísimo mago como yo.  :D

----------


## Dorado84

Recordad, si el juego sale bien,  mi nombre es Tony Gambero (no recuerdo quien la dijo....  :Smile1:  )

Saludos

----------


## trotamundo71

De mi propia cosecha

La única verdad de la magia es su propia mentira

----------


## Asdepic4s

Todas muy bonitas y profundas... sobretodo la de Merlin xD

Una que dijo el chico que me engancho a la magia en un dialogo con mi otro compañero novicio...

 - pobres de nosotros que no podemos creer ya en la magia...

 - pobre de ti , si , pero por no darte cuenta de que nosotros somos la magia.

 :!: Asdepic4s :!:

----------


## dreaigon

"Yo creo ilusiones, no las deshago"

este chico, me gusto muxo la frese y la utilizare pork siemrpe me kedo un poco cortado cuando me preguntan un truco no se ke decir.. grracias por ella

----------


## nakis667

A veces digo alguna de mi propia cosecha, casi todas improvisadas sobre la marcha.

espectador- ¿ cómo es el truco ?
mago - ¿ Te ha gustado ?
espectador - Sí.
mago- pues si te ha gustado no lo estropees ahora.

o también:
espectador- ¿ cómo es el truco ?
mago -¿ te gustaría saberlo, eh ? A mí también amigo, pero esto es magia.

espectador- ¿ cómo es el truco ?
mago- Si te lo digo , mañana ni te acordarás que estuviste aquí.Y si no te lo digo, tendrás algo maravilloso para contarle a tus nietos.

jeje, la última me encanta.
Un saludo.

----------


## si66

> A veces digo alguna de mi propia cosecha, casi todas improvisadas sobre la marcha.
> 
> espectador- ¿ cómo es el truco ?
> mago - ¿ Te ha gustado ?
> espectador - Sí.
> mago- pues si te ha gustado no lo estropees ahora.
> 
> o también:
> espectador- ¿ cómo es el truco ?
> ...


Te olvidaste una:
Espectador, mago me dices como se hace??
mago: sabes guardar un secreto?
Espectador: SI!!!
mago: Pues yo también.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Hay una más sencilla:

"como es el truco?"

"A TI QUE TE IMPORTA?"

xD

Nada, fuera de coñas, yo siempre doy a entender que realmente hay magia, que no soy yo que hago algo, sino que son las cartas (en mi caso de cartomagia). Parece un poco estilo "Harry Potter" pero la gente se queda u poco rallada.

----------


## Asdepic4s

> Hay una más sencilla:
> 
> "como es el truco?"
> 
> "A TI QUE TE IMPORTA?"
> 
> xD


 Que delicado carajo... }xD 

  Yo suelo usar esa de sabes guardar un secreto? 
pues yo tambien 

Cuando se ponen muy pesados ya les cambio la paranoia a que las cartas tienen vida propia y yo solo soy el conductor de la magia... en ese momento comienzan a pensar que estoy como un cencerro y pasan de mi xD

 :!: AsDePic4s :!:

----------


## eidanyoson

Otra técnica es la del infinito. Siempre funciona, pero depende de la persona es más o menos largo.
 Pongo un ejemplo:

 -¡Ala! ¿cómo lo has hecho?- el espectador/a
 -¿El qué?-
 - Pues el truco-
 -¿Qué truco?-
 -Jo*** tío, lo de las cartas-
 - ¡Ah!, eso, es magia.-
 -Venga explícamelo-
 -Bueno, pues la magia es eso que hace posible lo imposible más o...-
 -No hombre, digo eso de la carta que sube arriba. ¿Cómo se hace?
 -¿lo de la carta?-
 -Siiiiiii-
 -Pero, ¿cuando?.........

 Y así hasta el infinito. Se cansan normalmente en la 3 o 4 frase. Lo captan enseguida.  :D

----------


## ExTrEm0

Minipunto para Eidan. Me ha gustado eso...

----------


## ign

¡¡¡JAJAJAJAJA!!!

¡Eidan, tu método es buenísimo! Las demás las conocía, sobre todo la de guardar el secreto, pero la de las preguntas hasta el infinito... Se sale.

Hay otra también, que es: 
-"¿Cómo lo has hecho?"
-"Es que si te lo dijera, sabrías lo mismo que yo..."

----------


## zarkov

Hay otra que utilizo mucho ahora:

¿Cómo lo has hecho?
Si te digo la verdad, ni yo mismo lo sé.

----------


## nakis667

Jeje, Eidanyoson, muy buena la del infinito, tendré que ponerla en práctica alguna vez a ver la cara que pone la gente.

Por cierto Si66, esa que me recordaste también es muy buena, y digo recordaste porque también la suelo usar .

Un saludo.

----------


## Asdepic4s

> Hay otra que utilizo mucho ahora:
> 
> ¿Cómo lo has hecho?
> Si te digo la verdad, ni yo mismo lo sé.


 Esto mola, da un cierto toque a ... no se.. Mr Magoo por ejemplo ... me encanta  :Smile1: 

 :!: AsDePîc4s :!:

----------


## Vic

Ey, esa de "Ni yo mismo lo sé" lo dice Inés de NXA también  y es muy bonita... y la frase también   :Wink:  , como lo de "voy a hacerte una magia"  .

 A mí la de ponerse esotérico/surrealista para quitárselos de encima a lo ida de pinza me gusta 

Víc 8)

----------


## juanete

Cuando en el trabajo (HORAS libres), me pongo  a ver videos de magia y compañeros me pregunta, uy, como, hacen eso, yo les digo que no se y si supiera tampoco se los diría.  :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:

----------


## El_caos

> Cuando en el trabajo (HORAS libres), me pongo  a ver videos de magia y compañeros me pregunta, uy, como, hacen eso, yo les digo que no se y si supiera tampoco se los diría.



Me consta!!!!:  :Wink:

----------


## Asdepic4s

pero lo que son frases del estilo 
sabes guardar un secreto? 
pues yo tambien... 

conoceis mas de esas? 
 yo  a veces me pongo de coña cuando se ponen muy pesados y les tomo el pelo inventandome una teoria descabellada de fisica cuantica y black holes  :Smile1: 

 :!: AsDePic4s :!:

----------


## juanete

Por ahí leí alguna ves, alguien que escribió, que el mago  dice lo que no sabe, sabe lo que no dice, hace lo que no dice y no dice lo que hace, algo así era.... creí cuervos  y tendrás muchos (no soy muy bueno para los refranes, se nota) :shock:   :Lol:

----------


## blackmagic

Esta es una frase de confuncio...ya,ta...no esmago lo sé pero en mi opinon es brutal..."Cada cosa en este planeta tiene su belleza...pero no todos somos capaces de verla"

----------


## eidanyoson

El otro día, un mago llamado Juan, justo antes de morir:

 ¡Me muero, pero hay que ver lo que dura!...














(Es mentira, es de un escritor pero es una de las frases más curiosas dichas antes de morir y quería ponerla jejeje)

----------


## Goreneko

¿Cómo lo haces?
Será el yoga, no sé.

Otras técnicas parecidas a Eidanyoson: banco de niebla y disco rayado. Las aprendí cuando estudié ética (eso kelokeé?) en la EGB.

----------


## AmadeuS

Esta no es de un mago pero me parece muy interesante

"Donde el alma no trabaja junto con las manos, ahi, no hay arte"
Leonardo Da Vinci

----------


## Martin Almada

Todos ven las cosas que existen y se pregunta por que, 
yo sueño con las cosas que no existen y me pregunto por que no

----------


## Platiquini

> Todos ven las cosas que existen y se pregunta por que, 
> yo sueño con las cosas que no existen y me pregunto por que no


¿Y de quién es esta frase? Creo que es de Oscar Wilde. Deberías citar el autor. De todas formas, el hilo trata sobre frases dichas por magos.

----------


## salvaje

"Quien a buen árbol se arrima, le cagan los pajaritos".
Bigote Arrocet.

----------


## zarkov

"¡Ainshhhh, se me ha perdido!"

Yo, el otro día delante de unos amigos intentando hacer un control

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> "¡Ainshhhh, se me ha perdido!"
> 
> Yo, el otro día delante de unos amigos intentando hacer un control


Si a eso le añades: '¿Cuál era?' y te responden (por ejemplo) 'el tres de corazones'. Sueltas 'No podía ser otra.... es la más escurrdiza. Siempre huye. A ver.... (sacas la baraja invisible del bolsilo)... mírala, ¡qué jueguetona!' Y quedas como Dios. A partir de ahí son tuyos...

----------


## zarkov

Lo apunto para el repertorio.

Muito obrigado.

----------


## Maverick

Espectador: ¿Cómo lo has hecho?
Yo: Pues lo he hecho muy bien.

----------


## Martin Almada

Si es de oscar wilde esa frase. Y aunque no lo haya dicho un mago (ilusionista), tiene mucho de magia.
Frases que dicen magos:
Elegi una carta cualquiera
Tomo este pañuelo y lo hago chiquito chiquito
Aplausossss

----------


## ignoto

Cuando tengo a alguien molesto entre el público.

Disculpe. ¿Sabía usted que la escobilla que hay al lado del retrete no se debe usar para peinarse? Lo digo por los restos de tinte...

En cinco de cada cuatro ocasiones no vuelven a molestar.

----------


## nakis667

Ignoto, si algún día vienes a actuar a Asturias avisa porque si aparece algún gracioso tienes que ser un show. :evil:

----------


## ignoto

La única vez que llegué tarde:

"Lo siento, es que los tres primeros coches tenían alarma."

----------


## walter

recuerdo una hermosa frace k dice asi:

*"no son mentiras mias, son mentiras del arte que represento. por que todas las artes mientes. Yo nunca le creo a los poetas, son tan mentiroso..., pero claro que me encanta que me mientas, pues lo hacen tan bellamente. Esto lo definio muy bien picasso, el gran artista del siglo pasado, cuando dijo:   EL UNICO OBJETIVO DEL ARTISTA ES HACERLE CREER A LAS PERSONAS DE LA VERDAD DE SU PROPIA MENTIRA."

Hector René Lavandera.
Rene Lavand.

sabias palabras de una leyenda viviente. como clasifico el gran Dai Vernon a Renè*

----------


## Manelman

Una pequeña pequeñísima variación sin desmerecer en absoluto a la original…

Espectador: -¿Cómo has hecho eso?
Mago: -¿Tú sabes guardar un secreto?
Espectador: (entusiasmado porque cree que se lo vas a decir): Sí, sí. Sé guardarlo.
Mago: -El problema es que yo también. (poniendo cara de preocupación)

----------


## Dogma

- ¿Como lo has hecho?
- No tengo ni idea. 

- ¿Como lo has hecho
- Es facil. Modificas la tensión molecular de la carta superior y cambias la distribución de los atomos para que al voltearla tenga la apariencia de la que has perdido por el centro de la baraja. Pero si lo vas a intentar en tu casa procura mantener la estructura estable, que si no te puede salir un naipe radiactivo. A mi me pasó las primeras veces.

----------


## fraGg

- Joer, ¿cómo haces eso? dimelo dimelo dimelo, que mas te da?...

- Ok, ves el estuche de cartas?, en el centro, tiene un botón que....
- Las cartas son trucadas, ya sabes, son hologramas que....

Ya os podeis imaginar.

----------


## Jotedem

"Lo mejor de mi tecnica y ms juegos y lo mejor de mi corazon para ustedes" - Rene Lavand, apertura "historias de un Jugador"

----------


## canuto

algo para molestos que suelo hacer xD

yo: Ves esta carta?
otro: Si
yo: bueno, si la tuvieses en el cu** no la verias


xDxD
se quedan asi ¬¬
jajajaaj xD

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

El día que te dejen el ojo morado tú tampoco la verás.

¡Que elegante! ¡Que agradable!

----------


## yiye_05

Yo utilizo una tipo la de eidan:

-¿Cómo lo has hecho?
-El que!
-El truco
-¿Que truco?
-Joer el de la carta esa k....
-¿Y que pasa con eso?
-Que como lo has hecho!!!
-Joer pero el que!

Y ahi ya pasan. Ultimamente les digo "Be water my friend" y se kedan rayados jajaja.

Un saludo yiye

----------


## canuto

> :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
> 
> El día que te dejen el ojo morado tú tampoco la verás.
> 
> ¡Que elegante! ¡Que agradable!



jajajaja, decime si no es buena? :P jajaj
igualmente trato de hacerla entre amigos o conocidos xD

----------


## Doctor Lecter

-¿cómo lo has hecho?
Rascándote la cabeza, y mirando la carta receloso con el ceño funcido:
-La verdad, es que es la primera vez que me sale...

Otra:
-Tengo un enanito en el estuche que me ordena la baraja

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Mago: Coge una carta
Espectadora tonta: Ah, ese truco ya me lo sé. Ahora miras las carta de abajo

 :shock:

----------


## emilioelmago

Todo lo que han visto no ha sido producto de su imaginación, es que soy bueno de cojones.
Esta frase la soltó Rubiales haciendo magia de cerca en la carpa montada en Granada durante el hOCUS pOCUS  y después de la mayoría de la genta había visto a Blake la noche anterior.
Se imaginan la reacción del público: Descojono monumental sobre todo de los magos allí presentes.

----------


## emilioelmago

Esta es de Anthoy Blake el otro día en la conferencia en Granada.
Hazme un truco, venga hazme un truco mago. Sacas un preservativo, se lo das y le dices: Sabes lo que es eso? Te dirá: un condón. Pues vete a joder a otro por ahí.

----------


## ign

Como la gente de fuera suele decir que hablo con acento un poco "basto", si algún día llego a ser mago (que me parece que va a ser que no), estoy pensando en patentar la siguiente frase:

"No se puede hacer más basto, Copón bendito y adorao".

¡Toma poesía de la serranía!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Creo que debería acostarme ya.

----------


## zarkov

Queda bien siempre y cuando no les hagas elegir una carta de dentro de la boina   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ign

Lo bueno es que al típico espectador molesto le puedes arrear un garrotazo con un as de bastos a tamaño natural   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  .

Perdón, volvamos al hilo...

----------


## emilioelmago

Esta se la escuché el otro día a Gabi Pereras, pero creo que dijo que es del maestro Ascanio:

"La técnica que nos puedas hacer, regálala"

Un saludo a todos y a todas.

----------

